# الصلاة السرِّيَّة والتأمُّل _ القديس أغسطينوس



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

*الصلاة السرِّيَّة والتأمُّل 
القديس أغسطينوس







يمكنك بلوغ تقدم عظيم بالصلاة السرِّيَّة والتأمُّل أكثر من القراءة أو الأستماع الى تعاليم روحيَّة . بهذين الملين الحاسمين تبنى الإنسان الداخلى , وتتقبَّل كلمات من الرؤية الروحيَّة تقوت نفسك وتجدِّدها يوماً فيوماً .

لذلك ليتك تنعش ذهنك حتى يبدأ هذا التجديد اليومى .

ركِّز أفكارك على شخص الله نفسه - فكِّر فى ذاك المملوء حنواً ولطفاً وتواضعاً ورقة , وطول أناة (كو 3: 12) .

فكِّر فى هذه الأمور حتى تجد نفسك داخل ذاك الحجال الخفى للقلب حيث يحلّ فيه المسيح بالإيمان (أف 3 : 17) .
يمكن لأىّ إنسان أن يدخل هذا الموضع , فإنه ليس لدى المسيح محاباة , ليس يهودى ولا يونانى , عبد أو حرّ , ذكر أو أنثى (غل 3: 28)


عن كتاب 
لقاء يومى مع الهى 
خلال خبرات آباء الكنيسة الأولى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

*
ركِّز أفكارك على شخص الله نفسه - فكِّر فى ذاك المملوء حنواً ولطفاً وتواضعاً ورقة , وطول أناة (كو 3: 12) .

فكِّر فى هذه الأمور حتى تجد نفسك داخل ذاك الحجال الخفى للقلب حيث يحلّ فيه المسيح بالإيمان (أف 3 : 17) .
يمكن لأىّ إنسان أن يدخل هذا الموضع , فإنه ليس لدى المسيح محاباة , ليس يهودى ولا يونانى , عبد أو حرّ , ذكر أو أنثى (غل 3: 28)

ربنا يباركك
موضوع مفيد جدااا
شكراا**
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> ركِّز أفكارك على شخص الله نفسه - فكِّر فى ذاك المملوء حنواً ولطفاً وتواضعاً ورقة , وطول أناة (كو 3: 12) .
> 
> فكِّر فى هذه الأمور حتى تجد نفسك داخل ذاك الحجال الخفى للقلب حيث يحلّ فيه المسيح بالإيمان (أف 3 : 17) .
> ...


ميرسى استاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه


----------

